# Dye Sub on the Epson SureColor T3170??



## CIG (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone know, or have experience using dye sub inks in the Epson SureColor T3170?

It sure seems like a good deal if it can be used as a dye sub printer. Not DTG, just printing to transfer paper.

Thanks

FYI:
*Printhead on T3170:*
Printing Technology:
PrecisionCore MicroTFP 4-channel, drop-on-demand printhead
Minimum Ink Droplet Size:
4 picoliters; Variable Droplet Technology can produce up to three different sizes per line

Printhead on WF 7120 we have been usingrecisionCore 2S print head 4-color inkjet
Minimum Ink Droplet Size:
3 droplet sizes, as small as 2.8 picoliters


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

It can be used but you either need to make sure you can get a color profile from your ink vendor or if not available have an ICC profile created for the printer/ink combo.


----------



## Taynoe (Jul 8, 2013)

Did you try the printer out?


----------

